# Breite der Scrollbar in einer Combobox ändern



## lhein (2. Aug 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wie das Thema schon sagt, versuche ich im Moment herauszufinden, wie man die Breite der Scrollleiste in einer Combobox ändern kann. Leider ist meine Suche noch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.

Hat jemand von euch sowas schon gemacht und wenn ja, wie stelle ich das an?

Grüße und Danke im Voraus,
lr


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Aug 2006)

Ich denke nicht, daß soetwas vorgesehen ist und es dafür eine Methode gibt.

Wenn du das unbedingt brauchst, bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig als dir entweder

- ein eigenes L&F zu basteln oder
- JComboBox (oder eine ihrer Komponentenklassen) abzuleiten und das _zu Fuß_ zu coden.

In beiden Fällen sicher ein Riesenaufwand...


----------



## lhein (2. Aug 2006)

Naja, es gibt eine sehr simple Methode um Scrollbars in der Breite anzupassen, nur ist diese eben sehr allgemein gültig.


```
UIManager.put ("Scrollbar.width", new Integer(50));
```

Nagel mich nicht auf den genauen Wortlaut in dem Code fest, habs aus dem Kopf geschrieben.
Da das aber leider alle Scrollbars in jeder Component mit Scrollbar beeinflusst ist das nicht ganz das
was ich suche.

Aber ich werd weiter suchen 

Danke Dir trotzdem,
lr


----------



## foobar (2. Aug 2006)

Hier gibt es eine Liste aller möglichen Properties: http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/JavaUIDefaults.txt



> ScrollBar.width                              =17


----------



## thE_29 (3. Aug 2006)

Da ging was beim verlinken schief oder?

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=211258#211258


----------



## foobar (3. Aug 2006)

Oops, Copy and waste.


----------

